# Vieja Synspilum Laid Eggs???



## hernandezbrittany30 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello, I've had a female Redhead Cichlid for a while now, at least 9 months. She is about 7-8 inches and recently we switched tanks. As soon as we did that she got extremely territorial, and I didn't know why until I noticed she laid a ton of eggs this morning!! They're on a long flat piece of wood in the back of the tank, but I cannot figure out who the dad is going to be? The eggs are white, does that mean they are not fertilized? I didn't think she would just lay them for no reason if there was no dad to fertilize them, but maybe they will. I'm new to this, the only fish I've had breed were Convicts which are of course extremely easy. So any information would be very useful!! If they are going to hatch, how long until I can take them out of the tank?? Because it's a community cichlid tank with other big boys that will definitely eat them as soon as they can swim around freely. Can I take them out as soon as they become free swimming? I know to feed them brine shrimp. Other than that, any information would be appreciated!! Thanks.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

If they are opaque white, then they are infertile. Female cichlids will occasionally lay eggs without any male present, probably the new tank and fresh conditions triggered the urge.


----------



## hernandezbrittany30 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh ok, I wasn't sure if she would lay any without a male present. There are a lot of other cichlids in there too, so I know there is at least one boy. Any chance a random cichlid would fertilize them if they came across them? haha now I want to get a male because they are beautiful fish and that would be awesome for her to have some real eggs! I don't think these are fertilized. Will the male usually do that right after she lays them? Sorry I'm new to the breeding!


----------

